# Ku band install



## Barahkstree (Jan 16, 2011)

Is there anyone in the ct. Area that would be interested in putting a ku band dish on my house in southington will pay travel in from out of state . I have not yet bought the dish and would need everything... Thanks Jody < Please PM me. Mod edit >


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Have you called DIRECTV and asked them? They have a special program (with some limitations) for those who have moved.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Have you called DirecTV for this? (Dang, late again)

BTW, you should remove your phone number so that you don't start getting a lot of junk calls.

Ask people to send a Private Message (PM).


----------



## Barahkstree (Jan 16, 2011)

No, I haven't call direct tv. I'am looking to get only one sat. With one channel on in and I didn't want to get a monthly charge it's a free channel in the sky I was told. Is it hard to set a dish up, and tune it ,never did it?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

What channel on what satellite? Sounds like you are wanting a FTA dish/receiver. If that is the case, there is a forum for that on this board. To answer your question, if it is an FTA satellite channel you want, it is quite easy to put up a KU dish for one satellite and aim it.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=67

Edit to say this thread was moved and now my link above is a bit circular.


----------



## Barahkstree (Jan 16, 2011)

What kind of setup would I need to receive ....galaxy 24 97 degrees west longitude transponder 23 frequency 12115mhz polarity vertical symbol rate 22.425 fec rate 3/4 .....would I have to buy a dish that would always be stationary or could I buy a dish that would move from that sat. To another ? I don't know to much about ku band and I can' find some in my area to install one so i'am stuck with trying to install one myself...... I've been looking for a installer for a year and finally givin up any help would be very much appreciated


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Barahkstree said:


> What kind of setup would I need to receive ....galaxy 24 97 degrees west longitude transponder 23 frequency 12115mhz polarity vertical symbol rate 22.425 fec rate 3/4 .....would I have to buy a dish that would always be stationary or could I buy a dish that would move from that sat. To another ? I don't know to much about ku band and I can' find some in my area to install one so i'am stuck with trying to install one myself...... I've been looking for a installer for a year and finally givin up any help would be very much appreciated


That is actually Galaxy 19 at 97W. The list of channels on that transponder are

Iran Zamin TV,Velayat TV Network,Al Kalema TV,Impact TV Network,Bethel TV
ITC,MEA TV,AssyriaSat,AMGA,AFN Music Channel,GCN,News 1,The University Network
Cornerstone TV,Pirate Radio,Access America,American Voice Radio Network

You can pick them up using a single 39" KU dish with a standard KU LNB, and a standard def receiver. You can buy the items separately, or as a kit such as this one:
http://www.gofastmotorsports.com/globalstarsys200.htm

As to whether you invest in the money for a HD receiver and a motorized dish capable of tuning other satellites all depends on whether you want to watch the stations on the other satellites. Just in my opinion, most all the non-international channels of interest, for the most part are on C band, which would require a HD receiver and a 8 to 10 FOOT dish. 
The small single sat KU system is something you could easily install yourself. If you buy it from the link above, and ask, I am sure the dealer would even pre-program your channel in for you, making it easier to aim the dish. If you install a motorized dish or a large C band dish, you will most likely need to hire someone familiar with such installations, as there are several settings that have to be made to the dish, and have to be made perfectly, for it to track accurately, as well as several programming steps on the receiver so it will know what satellite to motor to.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Barahkstree said:


> What kind of setup would I need to receive ....galaxy 24 97 degrees west longitude transponder 23 frequency 12115mhz polarity vertical symbol rate 22.425 fec rate 3/4 .....would I have to buy a dish that would always be stationary or could I buy a dish that would move from that sat. To another ? I don't know to much about ku band and I can' find some in my area to install one so i'am stuck with trying to install one myself...... I've been looking for a installer for a year and finally givin up any help would be very much appreciated


I can't find any information on Galaxy 24. At any rate the only Galaxy satellite in DirecTV's fleet is Galaxy 3C (Link).

DirecTV equipment (dishes, receivers, etc.) will only work with DirecTV's satellites. However, DirecTV doesn't have a satellite at 97°.

This appears to be an FTA discussion so I'm moving it to the FTA Forum.

Mike


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

There are several installers that affiliate with Globecast World TV, in your area:

http://www.globecastwtv.com/America/HowToGetWTV/FindAnInstaller.aspx

Any of them should be able to do the work, even if you have to order the equipment. Some probably have stock.


----------

